# Is neutering 100% effective?



## Bee_Rain

A couple of months ago I caught my dogs mating...my female isn't spade but my male is neutered. Well, my female is pregnant, at least she's showing all the signs...belly hanging low, nipples are swollen and filled with milk...Can she be??

She hasn't been around any other male dogs. I thought maybe this was a "ghost" pregnancy but now I'm not so sure!

So is neutering 100% effective? I know its not 100% for humans, but dogs get them snipped off so I thought it would be impossible!

HELP!!


----------



## birdie_poo

Well, to hear my friend talk about it, no it's not 100%...he was positive they snipped him good, but his wife ended up preggo...go figure.

With you god, however, there are such things as false pregnancy...her hormones could have been stimulated by the boy doing his business. If you girls is pregnant, you may want to take the good ol' boy to the vet and get your $$ back.


----------



## cricket

As far as I know...Yes. It would be difficult for sperm to live inside the vas defrens after neutering. (sp?) I could go into all of the gory detail of how they neuter but I won't. Let's just say the procedure itself pretty much takes care of that problem. However, having said that...it's possible the vet used a new and improved technique and left him proud cut. Or the ***** is having a false pregnancy. I'd bet on the false preg. Take her to the vet and have her ultrasounded and if it is, then there's some "stuff" he can give her to help out. Good Luck


----------



## GoldenMom

If the vet did a conventional neuter than yes it's 100%. When was your dog neutered? There can still be sperm in the cords for a few days/weeks after neutering. Where both of your dog's testicles descended when he was neutered? If he was monorchid (one testicle retained), and the retained testicle wasn't removed, he could theorhetically get a dog pregnant. I would be worried since you say they were "mating." Neutered males can and do get erections, but I've not heard of them actually mating! I, too, hope for a false pregnancy since they can really look like the real thing! If you really want to know you could take her to the vet for a quick x-ray (if she's bagging up and has milk then the fetal skeletons should be mineralized). Other wise if it's been a couple of months you should have pups any day now!


----------



## james dilley

Ouch , he may not be able to do the deed but he doesn't know that. are you sure she wasn't near any males that are intact??? when she was in heat. as a male can and will find a way to get to her.


----------



## MARYDVM

A neutered male can mate and tie with a *****, but can't impregnate her. If she was ever out in your yard unsupervised,for even just a few moments, then she probably had a visit from a neighborhood stud.


----------



## galfriend

MARYDVM said:


> A neutered male can mate and tie with a *****, but can't impregnate her. If she was ever out in your yard unsupervised,for even just a few moments, then she probably had a visit from a neighborhood stud.



Absolutely. Had a netuered dog and spayed dog, mate and tie one time. My male having been fixed for a couple of years prior. Had I not been there; see that, I wouldn't have ever believed that one! 
Figured the seniors were just out for their last fling. 
Then also had a Chihuahua never around a male at all, go thru false pregnancy when I became pregnant with my first child. The vet gave her something to dry her up. 
Bee_Rain....uh...not trying to be nosey here  , would you uh...be perhaps??


----------



## BaronsMom

GoldenMom said:


> I would be worried since you say they were "mating." Neutered males can and do get erections, but I've not heard of them actually mating! I, too, hope for a false pregnancy since they can really look like the real thing!


Our male pointer was neutered when he was 2 years old. New technique - received a shot in his testicles (I'm assuming that's where he received the injection - didn't see it done) and within a couple of months they dried up to the size of a pea. No invasive surgery. 

About 9 months after he had the injection, he did manage to tie up with our yellow lab female - couldn't believe it.

Called the vet who said we could give the female a shot to abort anything but his best recommendation was to just wait nothing would happen from it. We chose to wait - nothing happened - no pups. 

Recently, while I was at the local vet clinic, a couple brought in a very large English bulldog. The vet was visiting with them and said "he could feel no puppies and believed false pregnancy". The woman kept insisting the dog was pregnant and wanted a c-section done immediately. The vet referred them to a place for an ultra-sound - he wouldn't cut into the dog without knowing for sure (good for him!). The woman was not a happy camper...


----------



## yellowlab2

birdie_poo said:


> Well, to hear my friend talk about it, no it's not 100%...he was positive they snipped him good, but his wife ended up preggo...go figure.
> 
> With you god, however, there are such things as false pregnancy...her hormones could have been stimulated by the boy doing his business. If you girls is pregnant, you may want to take the good ol' boy to the vet and get your $$ back.


The job on a dog isn't the same as when men get it done, Men usually only get the lines snipped. Sometimes the lines heal and they can function as before. Dogs (and I presume other animals) have the marbles removed completely, as it were. The only thing left is the pouch. If you have this done on a young (6 mo.) dog, it won't even look like anything was ever there. 
My money is on a false pregnancy, _OR_........... Missy snuck off for an illicit tryst without getting caught by you. Just my .02, Bob


----------



## sancraft

I had a dog mate through the chain link fence once. Wasn't my dog, I was dog sitting for a friend. Maybe your dog "visited" with another dog through the fence.


----------



## Willowynd

Actually a newly neutered male CAN impregnant a female, I beleive the most time I have heard of is 2 weeks after neutering. There is not a real good chance of it, but it can happen if some sperm happen to be left after the procedure. How a male would feel like breeding after being neutered is beyond me, but it has happened.


----------



## Bee_Rain

galfriend said:


> Bee_Rain....uh...not trying to be nosey here  , would you uh...be perhaps??


GOOD GOD NO!!  !!LOL!! I have no sanity left for any more!! *twitch* :bash: 

But I thank you all for your reassurance. My male was neutered years ago so it must be a false pregnancy because we live WAY out in the country, no other dogs around. She must be thinking they're comming soon, she dug a little nesting area under my cabin and won't let any of my other dogs near it! Poor thing.


----------



## MARYDVM

Most false pregnancies do not produce a distended abdomen. If you are relying on being far out in the country as pregnancy prevention, I'd guess that a wandering dog paid a visit. You should know within a few days if she's nesting up now.


----------



## TedH71

Could be she bred with a coyote or a wolf depending on where you live.


----------



## trappmountain

From my experience I would have to say YES. And also, From what I understand when a female is in heat a male dog can smell it for miles away. Yes I said miles. My mil used to breed dogs. She had a female she was not going to breed in a fence 8 ft high and the dog got bred. Tell me how. All her dogs were fenced on the other side of the acreage and a stray wandered in I'm guessing climbed the fence, bred her and climbed out again! I do know it wasn't one of the dogs on the property for her pups were mutts not purebreds!

Crazy things happen in the animal world. And as they say "where thereis a will there is a way!"


----------



## ForMyACDs

I work in a vet clinic.

In typical neuter surgeries the entire testicle is removed on each side (in cats, dogs, horses, goats etc). Yes, it is still possible for a male to impregnate a female within the few weeks right after surgery as there is usually a few sperm in the cord, but after that it's pretty much a guarantee. The removal of the testicles certainly curbs some of the "drive" but a male can still tie with a female. False pregnancies are possible, but a true pregnancy (after the first few weeks) is all but impossible.

Conversely, in a typical spay the entire uterus/ovaries are removed on females so the possibility of pregnancy is nil.


----------



## TrudyPowell

I was just reading this thread and am so curious if any puppies were ever born or if it was, in fact, a false pregnancy.


Trudy Powell


----------



## creekfreak

give her a tincture of ginsing. its a "male" energy and will counter the false pregnency.....told to me by the best vet that ever lived..and it worked

Just get one or two of those vials from a corner market in any town, put it in a small amount of water and have them drink it after a meal


----------



## TedH71

There's a new neutering process which involves injecting a chemical into the testes and the dog is in and out of the office in less than ten minutes! Very popular and the testes shrink away to nothing.


----------



## Cindy in IL

TrudyPowell said:


> I was just reading this thread and am so curious if any puppies were ever born or if it was, in fact, a false pregnancy.
> 
> 
> Trudy Powell



I'm with Trudy on this one...was she or wasn't she??????


----------



## frogmammy

Bump! Well??

Mon


----------



## Miz Mary

About this ginsing ......how much do you give to a small 16 ib. pup ? and YEA -- Was it a false pregnancy or do you have puppies ?!?!!?


----------



## Maddie Gonzales

Bee_Rain said:


> A couple of months ago I caught my dogs mating...my female isn't spade but my male is neutered. Well, my female is pregnant, at least she's showing all the signs...belly hanging low, nipples are swollen and filled with milk...Can she be??
> 
> She hasn't been around any other male dogs. I thought maybe this was a "ghost" pregnancy but now I'm not so sure!
> 
> So is neutering 100% effective? I know its not 100% for humans, but dogs get them snipped off so I thought it would be impossible!
> 
> HELP!!


I hate to break it to everyone but it IS possible for a neutered male to get a female pregnant. I have three yorkies, 1 male and 2 females. 6 months ago I had my male neutered because he’d gotten my female pregnant for the third time and I figured that was more than enough for her poor little body. Rewind to 55 days ago when my male kept trying to mount my female and kept getting knotted. I didn’t think anything of it because he’s been neutered. Then I was cleaning my garage and I heard the most blood curdling cry I’d ever heard from any of my dogs. I went into the backyard and there was blood spray everywhere!! It seriously looked like a crime scene. I couldn’t figure out which dog it was from, the male or the female, and I just figured it was from one or the other because my female pulled away so hard that it’s hurt one of them. I took a picture of the “scene” and just watched them. They returned to their normal behavior the same day. A week later I took them all to the groomer and she told me upon retrieving them that my male was “proud cut.” I was concerned but didn’t think he could get her pregnant because everything on the internet says it’s not possible, except for one site I just found today on this phenomenon in equines. Fast forward to 3 days ago, (52 days after knotting) and I noticed my female was fat, laying around, not laying on her side like she normally does, swollen nipples, hiding under my bed on a carpet square, not getting up to follow me like she normally does when I walk about the house, etc. At first I thought it was just from not getting as much exercise and getting too many treats because we’ve been on quarantine for 3 months. So I cut down on their treats. Today we went to the vet after much research to have a TT4 done to check her thyroid levels to see if she has hypothyroidism. Well, she’s pregnant!! My vet said now I need to bring my male it to see what caused it. There are one of two rare possibilities. 1)He still had sperm in the cord, although the knotting took place at least 4 months after his being neutered, or 2)He has a descended testicle that has sperm in it. Long story short, it’s very rare, but not impossible for a neutered male to get a female dog pregnant. I can’t even believe this is my life!! LOL!


----------

